# Pepsi or mtn dew?



## Rubiks560 (May 30, 2010)

Title says it all, which do you prefer?


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2010)

Mountain dew.


I dun even drink pepsi. Coke are better.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 30, 2010)

I like Coke, just because Cola is more associated with Coke than Pepsi or Dew.


----------



## Logan (May 30, 2010)

Mountain Dew.


----------



## blade740 (May 30, 2010)

They want to know who's my role model: it's in the green bottle. You know the mother****ing motto, mountain dew.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 30, 2010)

Mountain Dew.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 30, 2010)

Dew de montañas.


----------



## Anthony (May 30, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Heheh I'm guessing that he's just joking about trying to find out the secret to Hessler speed
> ...


----------



## TheMachanga (May 30, 2010)

I assume Rowe says M.D.


----------



## Anthony (May 30, 2010)

lol. Epic ninja above.


----------



## spunkymp4 (May 30, 2010)

dew


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 30, 2010)

The Dew baby


----------



## Chapuunka (May 30, 2010)

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 30, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Dr. Pepper.



lol:fp


----------



## Sa967St (May 30, 2010)

Mountain Dew.

I've never even had Pepsi


----------



## Lorenzo (May 30, 2010)

Spezi.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezi


----------



## Neo63 (May 30, 2010)

Sprite  

I don't like the colour of coke, pepsi or mountain dew.


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2010)

MOUNTAIN DEW.


----------



## Dene (May 30, 2010)

Orange Fanta.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 30, 2010)

Coca-Cola. Pepsi is too sweet, Mountain Dew just sucks.


----------



## Logan (May 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> Orange Fanta.



YES!


----------



## imaghost (May 30, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> Spezi.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezi



I love that drink!!! I had it when I went to Germany in 2007.

Mountain Dew isn't as good IMO but it is the one I drink. actually nowadays it is mountain Splash from Publix, it tastes the same and is only $.78 for 2 liters of it.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (May 30, 2010)

Doesnt matter most of the time, but occassionaly it depends on what im having with it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 30, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14016


----------



## Andreaillest (May 30, 2010)

Pepsi is sexy.


----------



## Tyrannous (May 30, 2010)

Mountain Dew FTW! Too bad i cant get it in my country


----------



## James Ludlow (May 30, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Mountain Dew FTW! Too bad i cant get it in my country



My local BP garage/ Marks and Sparks sells it. It was on offer 2 for £1 too!


----------



## megaminxwin (May 30, 2010)

Water.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (May 30, 2010)

Whats mtn dew?


----------



## bbplaya7821 (May 30, 2010)

Wooh, Coke4L lmao :]


----------



## Owen (May 30, 2010)

Favorite drinks:

1. Grapefruit juice.

2. Tea.

3. Root beer.

4. Cola.

5. Orange juice.


Never tried Mountain Dew.


Here is another observation:

Sierra Mist

Sierra:
Spanish for mountain range. Sierra = mountain

Mist:
Droplets of water suspended in air. When it touches ground, it becomes dew. Mist = Dew


Sierra Mist = Mountain Dew 

Weird.


----------



## nitrocan (May 30, 2010)

Try:


----------



## IamWEB (May 30, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > Dr. Pepper.
> ...




Nonono, he's on to something there.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 30, 2010)

I like Mountain Dew over Pepsi and Coke over Pepsi.


----------



## LNZ (May 30, 2010)

Pepsi over Mountain Dew. But I like Coke and Fanta (or Sunkist) way more than Pepsi.

I loved drinking Fanta while at primary school (1975-82).


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Mountain Dew just sucks.



HE WENT THERE


----------



## Gurplex2 (May 30, 2010)

Mountain Dew!
Only because the extreme guys who throw the canoe through the convenience store in Harold & Kumar like it.

P.S. Why didn't you make a poll?


----------



## abr71310 (May 30, 2010)

MD.
Pepsi sucks.
COKE ZERO FTW.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 30, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Whats mtn dew?


----------



## Logan (May 30, 2010)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Whats mtn dew?



It's what they fill the fountain of youth with.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jun 1, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Whats mtn dew?



Touché.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 1, 2010)

I just tried Mountain Dew for the first time today, definitely > Pepsi


----------

